
Ask HN: What’s Your Plan in 2020 or new decade? - sunasra
Learning, startup or anything.
======
cjamesd
Most years in my life, new year's has been significant -- a time to change,
reset, refocus, set goals, etc. This year, I don't know why, but I am not into
that at all. I am still trying to do all of those things but I am taking
things a day at a time, and striving for daily consistency and "path-finding"
instead of setting up plans for a whole year. For me, I think it's partly
about incorporating learning -- e.g. I might know something in two weeks that
would change my entire rest of the year. That doesn't mean don't try to set
goals for the year, I guess, but just set them regardless of time frame. All
in all, years are pretty arbitrary measuring sticks.

------
Japhy_Ryder
* full plant-based/vegan diet + salt/oil/sugar free

* Linux

* committed to exercise every single day (gym, cycling)

* revamp finances

* regular reading (Three Body Problem, Snow crash etc.)

* regular meditation practice

* climbing mountains

* finishing my computer science degree

\- GatesNotes \- NewYorker/NYTimes/NY Magazine \- MarketWatch \- Other blogs?

\- Sign up for classes \- Unpack \- Finance/Invest/Budget Deep Dive/ call
Fidelity \- MarketWatch / Fool / Bogleheads \- Tech refresh \- Write/Read \-
Mindfulness - Mindfulness in Plain English / The Mind Illuminated \- Yoga \-
Plan Spring trip \- Journal/Sketchbook \- Cards / Board Games \- Build a
project \- Before/After \- Check on CapOne \- Dotsovesky \- Sagan - Cosmos \-
Ken Burns prohibition \- [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/01/us/100-years-ago-
the-booz...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/01/us/100-years-ago-the-booziest-
january-suddenly-dried-up.html) \- Dance \- Sapiens \- Hackers movie / HEAD
Monkees \- Kerouac \- Monitor stand \- pretreat

\- music video creation

Tesla Roadster space bowie

Ken Burns - Natl Parks Carl Sagan - Cosmos

Quartz New Yorker NYTimes New York Magazine Atlantic Economist

Mindfulness in Plain English The Mind Illuminated Walden Emerson Digital
Minimalism Steven Pinker Sapiens Einstein - Isaacson Steve Jobs - Isaacson
Hackers/painters Gita Bryson Huxley Kerouac Einstein DaVinci Birds

Egypt / Columbus / America/ Spain ancient history

